# How to get a cat to sit on your lap



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

After reading the recent thread about cats being picked up or not as the case maybe I wondered if anyone had any ideas about trying to encourage my 18-20 month old cat to sit on my lap! I think she wants to as she will put her front paws on my lap then walk straight across! I am trying the obvious things! using her favourite lap sized cushion, the treats and gentle strokes but it looks to me like she feels she is doing something wrong by daring to put her paws on my lap! The odd part is that if I am laying down she will snuggle as close as she can to me paws and back legs splayed out! I am not bothered if she just doesn't want to be a lap cat but would be nice to try as she does seem to trust me and always likes to be very close by! Any bright ideas?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi I also like it when my kitties sit on my lap. They usually don't do it often. However, they are there as soon as I pull a blanket - any blanket - over my knees. So how about experimenting with something bigger than a cushion?
And my Daisy is very cheeky so when I'm relaxed and would appreciate her company, she mostly ignores my invitations but when I'm busy and ignore her well then she insists on sitting on my lap


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi I also like it when my kitties sit on my lap. They usually don't do it often. However, they are there as soon as I pull a blanket - any blanket - over my knees. So how about experimenting with something bigger than a cushion?
> And my Daisy is very cheeky so when I'm relaxed and would appreciate her company, she mostly ignores my invitations but when I'm busy and ignore her well then she insists on sitting on my lap


Hi Ragdollsfriend! you could well have something there! Liddy will cuddle up with me in bed but of course I am covered by either a sheet or bedspread!!! so this could be the answer! going to try your idea later! As I say it's not of any importance if she just won't "Do" laps but it would be so nice!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Good luck! Have you tried stopping her gently before she walks straight across you and away?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Good luck! Have you tried stopping her gently before she walks straight across you and away?


Yes I have tried that and given her gentle strokes hoping she would settle down! I honestly think the blanket trick might just work eventually! Hope it does!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

When Pooh was still at the shelter he didn't trust anybody, he was a very aggressive cat that wouldn't let anyone go near him. After two months of daily visits he jumped onto my lap one day. I didn't try to pet him though. I just enjoyed the moment. From that day on he kept jumping onto my lap from time to time. When I took him home, he slept on my lap a few times the first few days but then he became more independent and stopped doing it


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

To train your cat start by putting a blanket over your lap, e.g. a thin fleece. Your cat will probably settle down on your lap straight away. However you might both get rather hot in the current warm weather! 

Once she has accepted the fleece, you could try using a fluffy hand towel, or even a cotton tea towel. Eventually she will sit on your lap without you being covered with blanket or towel.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I live in Tenerife so temps here reach mid 30's in the summer! I will try the fleece/thin blanket! I'm feeling quite confident about it!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Misha never sat on a lap but lay on my chest and rode around on my shoulders chirrupping in my ears.
Henry is too big to be comfortable on a lap but he loves affection.
Bobby will curl up on my lap but prefers to curl up next to me on the sofa.
Molly flumps against my arm on the floor and loves her cuddles but will never get on a lap. 

Why not just appreciate the love your cat gives you willingly, accept their character and preferences, and stop trying to make them do things that just don't come naturally to them? I hate anyone touching my hair and I would quickly get angry with someone who was trying to show me affection by trying to make me like it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Soozi, I agree with Foreverhome's point ^^ that you will never get your cat to sit on your lap, if she is just not inclined that way. 

By all means offer her the option, but if she doesn't take you up on it, then she may not be a natural lap-sitter.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Soozi, I agree with Foreverhome's point ^^ that you will never get your cat to sit on your lap, if she is just not inclined that way.
> 
> By all means offer her the option, but if she doesn't take you up on it, then she may not be a natural lap-sitter.


Of couse I realise that she may not want to sit on my lap! I just want to experiment with the sheet/blanket idea that you and Britt suggested! Why not? Its entirely up to Liddy! I always sit beside her where her mat is on the sofa and she comes across to me, put hers paws on my lap looks as if she is going to settle then walks across and sits the other side! but she also makes the effort to jump up next to me as if she is going to get on my lap! We think it's quite funny as she's so close!:laugh:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Why not just appreciate the love your cat gives you willingly, accept their character and preferences, and stop trying to make them do things that just don't come naturally to them? I hate anyone touching my hair and I would quickly get angry with someone who was trying to show me affection by trying to make me like it.


I would never try and make my cat do anything! the roles are reversed there! she has me right where she wants me! LOL!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I have found whenever i am reading a book the cats are very interested in the turning of the pages. sometimes i will play with them by putting a newspaper on my lap and turning several pages, the cats will try to catch the pages then either try to sit under a page or the middle of the paper. Worth a try if the cats playful.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Soozi said:


> Of couse I realise that she may not want to sit on my lap! I just want to experiment with the sheet/blanket idea that you and Britt suggested! Why not? Its entirely up to Liddy! I always sit beside her where her mat is on the sofa and she comes across to me, put hers paws on my lap looks as if she is going to settle then walks across and sits the other side! but she also makes the effort to jump up next to me as if she is going to get on my lap! We think it's quite funny as she's so close!:laugh:


It does sound as though she is trying to work out how to sit on your lap:thumbsup:

One of my cats went through a similar process in the year after I adopted him at 16 mths. But never got as far as sitting down, & would jump off again. Then suddenly out of the blue when he was nearly 4 yrs old he jumped on my lap very determinedly one day and lay down purring. I was astonished and delighted!  Since then he jumps on my lap about twice a day every day, bless him, sometimes staying for a couple of hours if I let him


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> It does sound as though she is trying to work out how to sit on your lap:thumbsup:
> 
> One of my cats went through a similar process in the year after I adopted him at 16 mths. But never got as far as sitting down, & would jump off again. Then suddenly out of the blue when he was nearly 4 yrs old he jumped on my lap very determinedly one day and lay down purring. I was astonished and delighted!  Since then he jumps on my lap about twice a day every day, bless him, sometimes staying for a couple of hours if I let him


That's how we feel that she is on the verge of it! my husband thinks that my legs are too skinny and I don't look very comfy to sit on! LOL!!! When it's not too hot I will just put a sheet over my lap when I am sitting watching TV and see what happens! A friend of mine's cat always used to always sit on anyone's lap then all of a sudden one day he decided he didn't want to anymore and no amount of coaxing would change his mind!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

RubyFelicity said:


> I have found whenever i am reading a book the cats are very interested in the turning of the pages. sometimes i will play with them by putting a newspaper on my lap and turning several pages, the cats will try to catch the pages then either try to sit under a page or the middle of the paper. Worth a try if the cats playful.


I read most nights in bed but she is only interested when I'm reading my Kindle but just to rub her cheek against the edge!


----------

